# Elude conversion



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Starting out on next battle, A 1988 Honda Prelude conversion. Anyone with a similar car who wants to offer advice?

Its a manual 2 door FWD. Hoping for 120-130Kms from a charge. Needs to have top speed of 120KPH and decent pick up.

Thinking at this point D&D motor, Soliton 1 controller and either 108 or 120v batteries vrla untill some nice lithiums appear. 

Thoughts/suggestions?


----------

